
Verisign Buyout of Thawte Consulting Challenged (2000) - yuhong
https://slashdot.org/story/00/01/11/1029235/verisign-buyout-of-thawte-consulting-challenged
======
yuhong
I believe Mark later used this to fund Canonical (it was worth $575 million).
This is a good example of the debt based economy being flawed, including how
it encouraged extracting more money from "consumers" (remember that for
example IE did not support anything other than VeriSign, Thawte, and GTE
CyberTrust until the then recently released NT4 SP6 and IE 5.01).

